# Arm Slings



## neecen (Oct 10, 2011)

I have a family practice and an urgent care who is handing out arm slings. For me to bill these arm slings, does the practices need a DME license?

Thanks for any help with this.


----------



## trish43 (Oct 10, 2011)

That's a good question because i work for a DME company and i have billed for a arm sling only to have claim denied stating this should have been included in physician's fee, so we do not bill for the arm sling.


----------



## kvangoor (Oct 11, 2011)

We bill the patient the full cost of these. Or suggest they purchase them at a medical supply store.


----------



## ANDREAHSANCHEZ (Oct 13, 2011)

I bill for urgent cares and have had some of the ins reimburse if i subbmitted it with mod-59. For these types of things i have found it really depends on the ins and persons policy. Money wise I think Kvangoor;s suggestion would probably be best. When not knowing how they will remburse you might lose out.


----------

